# Help choosing Segway Clone motors for MKIII project



## Ovaltineo (Jul 18, 2013)

I think you'll need a 36V brushless hub motor to get decent torque. Hall sensors are most probably required at the low speeds here. It will be difficult to find a reversible brushless controller for this application. Building your own maybe too much of a challenge.

The following 500W geared motor should do the job nicely -http://www.motiondynamics.com.au/dayton-500w-0.67-hp-24v-dc-planetary-500rpm.html. I bought them myself and will be using them with 16 inch kids bike rear wheels which incidentaly already have the correct sprocket ratio.


----------



## MBEV (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for that!
Shane at Motion Dynamics was a huge help!!
After emailing them and a conversation directly, I decided the MY1020ZX Dayton 500W, 24V DC Brushed Planetary Gear Motor, 500 RPM were great but when I asked him to physical check for backlash, he found that of three checked; they all had various amounts of play. And recommended a straight brushed DC motor and my own reduction in which I could control removing backlash as much as possible. I guess the same outcome as Petter discovered!
So the end result is to try two of his XYD-6D - XYD-13 24V Brushed 450W Motors (http://www.motiondynamics.com.au/xyd-6d-350w-24v-2600-rpm-with-chain-sprocket-clone.html) and make up my own gear reduction (maybe something like 8:1) for my 16x2.125 wheels. I will not use chain drive but something like the Gates Poly Chain (see http://www.rydell.com.au/uploads/PCGT%20Carbon%20Brochure%202008.pdf). I intend to look at using a belt tensioner as well in the design.
Motion Dynamics in Sydney will be adding both belt and chain products to their product range within the next couple of weeks. Nice for OZ DIY builders! They seem to offer good pricing and he seems to think they will be well priced on the belts and chains as well.
MkIII will be a completely new project taking into account the lessons picked up from MkII. Once again, I know it will never ride like a real SegWay but these are so much fun to play with! Looking forward to removing the mechanical play (backlash) as much as possible from the couplers, gearboxes and freehubs allowing me to more accurately play with the software control. Just can’t handle the forward/backward hammering the play causes when riding or just in the balanced position….
Bruce


----------



## MBEV (Sep 28, 2008)

Well this shot my theory about brushless control issues!!!!

Check out this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8W-ukuAFsGU

Will follow-up with interest and make one to play with…..

He now has uploaded links to the hex file and instructions for his project. 

Thanks go to IgorZgCro for sharing his amazing result….

Bruce


----------

